# Calcium for IBS/C?



## LauraRN (Oct 8, 2001)

I have been reading of improvement in D with Ca, but am wondering if anyone has had any success in C with Ca. It sounds wonderful for D sufferers!LauraMom of Tommy, IBS/C


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Calcium constipates so that's why it seems to work wel for D. Magnesium can help with C. I'm an alternating C/D so use a combo. Look for a thread on this over on this constipation area. I know I've seen a number of them.nancy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Laura,You have to be careful with calcium because it does constipate.If you need to take calcium you would be wise to use calcium citrate form with magnesium. This usally is a lower dose of calcium and in combination with magnesium you may be able to take the calcium and help your problem.You would look for calcium citrate maybe in a 333mg of calcium and 167 mg of magnesium. This is a 2 to 1 ratio and this may work for you. You do need to spread out taking it over the day and always start slow to see how it affects you.Linda


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I take magnesium oxide supplements for my C. Calcium supplements will constipate my very badly, so I just take a multi-vitamin and rely on my magnesium to keep things moving.Ty


----------

